# Gesshin Ginga And Some Other Stuff



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys... its been a little while since i've posted about new items on the forums. We've been getting in all kinds of new stuff lately and have a lot more on the way.

First, I would like to share our biggest news... we are proud to announce another addition to our Gesshin&#8482; line- Gesshin Ginga. Since we started Japanese Knife Imports a little over a year ago, we have been carrying Ashi Hamono&#8217;s knives. These have been some of our best sellers and are just amazing products. Since our trip to Japan last year, we have been working with Ashi Hamono to create this new product line. We wanted to take an already great product and try to make it slightly better suited to you, our customers.
The Gesshin Ginga line continues in Ashi&#8217;s tradition of making amazing knives. Ashi has always been known for their fit and finish and this line is no exception. In fact, in some ways we have managed to improve the fit and finish a bit. You will notice that both the western and wa handled knives now carry the same level of fit and finish- including a rounded spine and choil. Also, in response to many of your preferences (and, of course, mine), we have asked Ashi to change the heat treatment on these knives. Our Gesshin Ginga series is the same great stainless from Ashi&#8217;s standard line- finely grained and tough, taking a great edge and sharpening easily- but now clocks in at around 61 hrc, instead of the standard 58-59 hrc. 

Here are some pictures of the ones we currently have in stock. We have more types on order/ on the way already.






































In addition to the Gesshin Ginga line, we also have a new knife in our Yoshihiro Single Bevel line- the 210mm White #2 Mioroshi Deba.





We are restocked on the rest of the Yoshihiros we carry for the time being as well.

We also recently restocked on most of our Suien VC knives, including the Chinese Cleaver, the pettys, and the 210mm and 240mm gytuos. We finally got around to taking measurements of the knives too. Take a look at the numbers... they are thin. Great profile, great geometry, and great steel. You can check them out here:
Suien VC Knives @ Japanese Knife Imports


























There's more on the way, so stay tuned. I'll be posting more in the coming weeks.

Thanks.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2011)

We just added all of the measurements for our Gesshin Ginga line. These should help you get a better idea of what these knives are like. They are super thin, just like the original Ashi knives, the Suisin INOX Honyaki, Konosuke, etc. Check em out:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-ginga.html


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks great!

I dunno what's in the works, but I'd sure like to see a ~95mm wa petty in this line. :headbang:


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 18, 2011)

or paring.... :bashhead:

:biggrin2:


----------



## JBroida (Apr 18, 2011)

wenus2 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I dunno what's in the works, but I'd sure like to see a ~95mm wa petty in this line. :headbang:


 
100mm wa petty has been in the works for a while... its just been a bit delayed. Soon i hope.


----------



## Miles (Apr 18, 2011)

Jon,
What type of steel is used in the Gesshin blades? They look very nice. Much like the Suisin Inox Honyaki.
Mike


----------



## JBroida (Apr 19, 2011)

same swedish stainless as the normal Ashi... just with a different heat treatment and a few changes to the fit and finish


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got a 210 wa petty from Jon not too long ago. Easy to sharpen, laser-thin, light as a feather, takes a screaming edge, and the fit & finish is top notch. I haven't had a chance to really put it thru the paces yet, but so far, it's a pretty bad a** knife.


----------

